# HELP!! my dog's back is raw from licking/biting



## snettrecker

My dog has been licking and biting her back and it's getting raw. She has been doing this since last fall, but it's only now starting to get really bad. 

We've treated her for fleas and we've used a flea comb and found nothing on her. She started out by licking her paws and they were bleeding for a little bit and they are swollen. She has now started on her back. I don't know what to do. 

We don't have the money to take her to a vet. I know some people will say that I don't need to have a pet if I can't take her to a vet. I've had dogs all my life and never had this problem before. 

My wife and I have talked about putting her down. I don't want to do this because she is the best dog I've ever had. She is the sweetest dog, but she is suffering. Here are some pics of her back. 

Does anyone have any idea what this is or how I should progress. 

















Thanks


----------



## Songbird

If she's suffering, take her to the vet. Eat rice for a month if you have to. Don't let your best friend suffer. You can work out a payment plan with the vet. They don't want your dog to go without treatment and suffer either.


----------



## primal1

ya vets are sometimes great with payment plans, i would take her in to get checked out.
Has she been on the same food since it started and what food is it?
My old Shep. had a similar thing but it didn't last that long or get quite that bad and went away by itself as far as i remember.

goodluck


----------



## Beaners

If a dog is chewing on its own paws, that is usually a symptom of allergies/intolerance to certain food items. It is more common with grain based foods.

If the dog is chewing on itself to the point where you are considering having it euthanized, could you try putting a cone collar on its head long enough for it to heal up? Your dog will look silly but it is better than the dog chewing to the point where it has chronic open sores.

Kayleigh


----------



## snettrecker

I think I'm gonna look into getting a cone for her. I've read several places about giving her benedryll so I'm going to try that. and put cortison cream or aloe vera on her back. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

What are you feeding her? One of mine had some skin issues that completely went away when I switched to a lamb and rice dog food.


----------



## deetu

Food allergies, definitely try changing food first. You have to get a good quality food not from the supermarket. Nurto's Lamb and Rice, Wellness Simple Solution, Merrick's Wilderness Blend. Stay away from food and treats that contain wheat, corn and preservatives.

Yes, these foods are more expensive but since they have less grain fillers, you can feed less to satisfy your dog and the cost will equal. Also the better foods come with a satisfaction guarantee so if you or the dog do not like it, you can return it. Also, some of these foods offer coupons at their web sites.

Just so you know, Nutro has a food recall for their canned food only, not their dried and you would want to try the Lamb and Rice for allergies first.

Please try the food change first before doing anything you will regret.


----------



## jen74145

I'd give her some Biotin (find it in the human vitamin aisle) to help her skin heal up... and a cone to get her to leave it alone for awhile.
Dad had a beagle who would chew her legs bloody when she got nervous (very timid dog)... is your girl easily frightened?


----------



## GoldenMom

Looks like allergies to me. It would be a shame to put her down without at least trying treatment (which is usually pretty successful).


----------



## Willowynd

First- get a e-collar from your vet or pet store- they are not that expensive. Put her in that. Then- look at the diet she is on...she is allergic to something- usually food, but fleas (even 1) can cause this too. You want a diet that has no corn, wheat or soy. Read the ingredients! Many chicken or lamb and rice has the high allergen grains in it too. You may pay a bit more, but you will feed less and you should see improvement. You also want to dry that out. Good old listerine mouthwash will help kill the bacteria on the skin and dry it out. Pepto bismol works too. I have also had success with antiseptic for faces. I use whichever I have on hand with my dog with a flea allergy (he lets me know before I even see a flea, and I check weekly). After she is healing well, then you may want to get some bitter spray to keep her from licking that area when the cone comes off. Sometimes want to go for that area, even after healed from the habit they got into.
Good luck and keep us posted!

Willow



snettrecker said:


> My dog has been licking and biting her back and it's getting raw. She has been doing this since last fall, but it's only now starting to get really bad.
> 
> We've treated her for fleas and we've used a flea comb and found nothing on her. She started out by licking her paws and they were bleeding for a little bit and they are swollen. She has now started on her back. I don't know what to do.
> 
> We don't have the money to take her to a vet. I know some people will say that I don't need to have a pet if I can't take her to a vet. I've had dogs all my life and never had this problem before.
> 
> My wife and I have talked about putting her down. I don't want to do this because she is the best dog I've ever had. She is the sweetest dog, but she is suffering. Here are some pics of her back.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what this is or how I should progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Bearfootfarm

What did you use to treat for fleas?


----------



## belladulcinea

I would shave those areas on her back and then treat it with an ointment. We used Corona ointment from the farm and ranch store. I also second the benedryl and changing her diet.


----------



## pancho

belladulcinea said:


> I would shave those areas on her back and then treat it with an ointment. We used Corona ointment from the farm and ranch store. I also second the benedryl and changing her diet.


I agree on the corona. I haven't found anything better for any kind of scrape or cut.


----------



## cricket

I don't know that I would use an e-collar all of the time. Think about it,. If you were itching like crazy and someone pinned your arms down...Wouldn't you go bonkers? Albeit, scratching can become a habit long after allergies and other dermitis is cleared up, but I think I would do some treatment first. 

I second the benedryl. I use children's formula on mine.

And definately look into her food. It's not unheard of for dogs to develope allergies later on in life even though they've been on the same food. She would be a canidate for raw or barf imo. See if there is a restaurant supplier in your area...Sometimes you can get meat incredibly cheap from them. Also check into scraps from your butcher or processing plant. 

In the meantime...Supplement with Fish Oil capsules, eggs (raw only if you're getting them out of your own backyard), cottage cheese or raw goat's milk, and kelp. Use these especially if you're feeding a low grade food. 

Keep the area clean and dry. If it is a "dry"sore...Surrounding area is dry, flakey, etc...use creams on it like Corona or neosporin. If it's "wet" like a hot spot, use drying agents like Listerine or tea tree oil. 

Keep checking her feet and ears too. I would clean out her ears with apple cider vinegar at least every other week until you get this under control.


----------



## stars01

This has helped us for hot spots:

1/3 cup listerine
1/3 cup baby oil
1/3 cup water

Put in a spray bottle, shake and spray

Best wishes, 

Paula


----------



## Rowenna7

My Saint Bernard gets bad hot spots, they look really similar to this. We've had good luck cutting the fur in the raw areas and using Gold Bond medicated powder on the spots.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm

My mom had a german shephard female that used to get HORRIBLE hotspots which looks like what your dog has. She was allergic to almost any kind of dog food and citrus stuff. I can't remember completely what my mom did but I know we tried lots of different foods when my mom started trying the RAW food diet. Worked like a charm...no more outbreaks or nothing.

Try getting her on a different food....maybe she is allergic to that (that is what almost all allergies are from if I remember correctly but I could be wrong). Also what kind of flea treatment have you been using on her. Had anything changed since she started having these problems? Different food....different flea treatment or something like that?

Heck my mom's dog used to be allergic to scented fabric soap and different rug shampoos. I also would see if maybe your vet has a payment plan as that would be good if you could see a vet (don't worry I don't think most people have tons of money to go see a vet all the time...lord knows we don't sometimes).

Justine


----------



## belladulcinea

One thing about the Corona ointment is it also serves as a deterent for awhile to the licking and biting. My dogs acted like I was being so mean but within 2 days of starting the treatment they were usually healing up nicely. My vet was the one who suggested the Corona and we starting shaving them earlier. If it got cold they came in whether they wanted to or not!

The first time it happened to my chow/aussie, the weather went from 50 degrees and dry to 80 and wet before we had gotten them sheared. I clipped it up but still had to take him to the vet as it had gotten infected in less than 48 hours of the weather changing. I felt really bad but the vet said it could come on just that fast. That was the first time somebody sheared him besides us and we had to leave that afternoon for a trip so we boarded him too. We sure got a tongue lashing when we got home!

I hope you find a solution for your poor pet, it's miserable for them!


----------



## Maura

For the next few days feed her raw. It's not hard. Just buy a package of chicken leg quarters. If she is in the 35 pound range, give her one in the morning and one in the evening (unless they are really big, just give her half in the evening). If she is in the 20 pound range, give her half in the morning and half in the evening. The chicken is complete, including omega 3 and omega 6 fats. She will be getting the nutrition she needs, and her body will be able to detox. Detoxing is often done through the skin and the result is hot spots and rear end constant itching. You should see fast results with the chicken. First, she'll stop itching, then you'll notice the scabs healing.

Once she is on the mend, you can go back to kibble if you want. Just make sure it is NOT whatever you have been feeding her. There are some nice suggestions in the other posts.


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat

The injuries I see on your dog do not look like hotspots.

One of my foster dogs had a very similar condition. I treated him with twice weekly baths using Histacalm (available on line just google it). He eventually went to once a months baths and is doing very well.


----------



## RandB

We have a dog who gets the exact same thing from time to time. We just went through it recently with all the pet food recalls and switching foods, it is a food allergy most likely. Look for a food as natural as possible, NO food colors or foods with chewy things like "kibbles and bits". We got a spray from the vet called "gentocin" that works really well to help clear it up. I'm not sure, but I think there is a spray available for livestock,it is purple, used to be called gentian violet, that contains the same ingredient. You could google gentocin to see what the ingredients are, then google the ingredients to see if there is something over-the-counter. We use the gentocin while it is red and extremely itchy. Once it heals a little, we powder the area several times a day with gold bond powder, it seems to soothe it and help it heal up. You never know what can set it off - he also got a flare up from eating a pig ear. Good luck!


----------

